# Remote key door lock failed



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

My key remote door lock is now busted, I have to lock and unlock the door by manually inserting the key into the door lock. Just prior to it completely failing, the door lock was giving me fits, it wouldn't lock the driver door, only the passenger, and then the stupid alarm would go off. Now the thing finally busted, the key remote won't open or lock the doors. I can hear the lock motor trying to work when I use the key remote, just not enough umph to lock or unlock the doors. Anybody else have the same problem?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> My key remote door lock is now busted, I have to lock and unlock the door by manually inserting the key into the door lock. Just prior to it completely failing, the door lock was giving me fits, it wouldn't lock the driver door, only the passenger, and then the stupid alarm would go off. Now the thing finally busted, the key remote won't open or lock the doors. I can hear the lock motor trying to work when I use the key remote, just not enough umph to lock or unlock the doors. Anybody else have the same problem?



*Did you receive 2 remotes when you purchased your car? If you did, try using the other one? If they both fail, then for sure it is in the door... I'd try this approach just to make sure the one you use all the time has not lost it's full power, and does not have the full "umpf" to power the motor in the door. Call roadside assistance if you are having problems...... you are paying for it. Let them get it opened for you, they will get it on record, then take it to the dealer. 

My 05' works fine. *


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Both key remotes no longer operate the locks. I can hear something trying to engage inside the doors when I use the remote.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I had the same problem with my passenger side door about a year ago. They had to replace the actuation cylinder for that door. It was only a 15-20 minute job and covered by warranty so its not a major repair. The dealer said that they had fixed another GTO with the same problem a month before and had the other cylinder in stock(I guess they come in pairs and only needed one for that job also). My alarm also went berserk when it happened. When I tried to lock my doors the horn would sound 5 times really fast and of course it would be set off when I opened the door.


----------

